
How to reboot RSS - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/09/13/howToRebootRss.html
======
alexbosworth
RSS is missing another big thing from Twitter/Facebook, which is standardized
2 way conversation. Another thing a centralized organization is useful for

